# Indiana "almost" state record brown



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Massive trout

A 27.29-pound brown trout was reportedly caught on Monday at Burns Ditch.

A guy got it casting an orange/gold K.O. (Wobbler spoon) from shore, Eddy McCain of Mik Lurch Tackle in Hammond, said. He had it weighed (on certified scales) at Town & Country (Market).

The Indiana state record, caught in 2006, stands at 29.03 pounds.

http://www.thenewsdispatch.com/articles/2010/03/12/sports/doc4b99c30d7ae78973728469.txt


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

wow record or not, that is a tremendous fish.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Is this Eddy fella one of your home boys Tim? Very nice catch indeed!


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Very interesting article.... feel free to move/remove this 'coho rant', but this article highlights one of the greatest issues I have with the coho program that the DNR seems determined to keep based out of the Platte Michigan planted 3 rivers with coho in 2009 (big M, paw paw and the Platte, with the overwhelming majority going into the tiny Platte)... this is a very expensive program for the DNR to run up here because they have to pay the Platte Lake Association for all of their phosphorus overages in their effluent, in addtittion to all the other cost factors that make the Platte facility very expensive to run compared to others... so why keep it here??? Especially when, as this article points out, Michigan anglers are subsidizing the Indiana coho fishery?? I'd be very interested to see if they are actually getting more fish, or at least a higher Catch Per Unit Effort (fish biologist speak) than us MI anglers?? Seems like we are getting the seriously short end of this fish stick!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Benzie Rover said:


> Very interesting article.... feel free to move/remove this 'coho rant', but this article highlights one of the greatest issues I have with the coho program that the DNR seems determined to keep based out of the Platte Michigan planted 3 rivers with coho in 2009 (big M, paw paw and the Platte, with the overwhelming majority going into the tiny Platte)... this is a very expensive program for the DNR to run up here because they have to pay the Platte Lake Association for all of their phosphorus overages in their effluent, in addtittion to all the other cost factors that make the Platte facility very expensive to run compared to others... so why keep it here??? Especially when, as this article points out, Michigan anglers are subsidizing the Indiana coho fishery?? I'd be very interested to see if they are actually getting more fish, or at least a higher Catch Per Unit Effort (fish biologist speak) than us MI anglers?? Seems like we are getting the seriously short end of this fish stick!


I'm with you. It's a complete waste of hatchery space and since coho are one of the most expensive fish to raise, it's a waste of money to be planting them the way they do just so a bunch of boats can fill up their coolers with 15" fish every spring. 

I'm NOT knocking anyone for doing it. Hey, there available, they're biting, tear 'em up. BUT, from a hatchery expense perspective, it just doesn't seem like a lot of bang for the buck, IMO.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Gotta love the Skams we get in return, though, right? If we didn't trade, we would only have the Skams that IN plants in the Joe, some of which stray, and the very few that might reproduce naturally in the Little River, and the PM. I agree that Cohos might not be the best use of hatchery space, but the State pretty much plants all Salmon and Steelhead to support the lake fisheries, and the river fisheries are incidental. Sorry to make anyone feel "incidental," but I am included in that category, too. Cohos sure do taste good - better than Kings by a long shot, and better than the freshest Steelhead by a fair amount. 

There are a few places where Hos reproduce naturally, in our State; but not a lot of them. They are not places that should ever be adverstised on a website. Heck, I know of a few, and pretty much leave them alone, so the fish keep doing what they do.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> Gotta love the Skams we get in return, though, right? If we didn't trade, we would only have the Skams that IN plants in the Joe, some of which stray, and the very few that might reproduce naturally in the Little River, and the PM. I agree that Cohos might not be the best use of hatchery space, but the State pretty much plants all Salmon and Steelhead to support the lake fisheries, and the river fisheries are incidental. Sorry to make anyone feel "incidental," but I am included in that category, too. Cohos sure do taste good - better than Kings by a long shot, and better than the freshest Steelhead by a fair amount.
> 
> There are a few places where Hos reproduce naturally, in our State; but not a lot of them. They are not places that should ever be adverstised on a website. Heck, I know of a few, and pretty much leave them alone, so the fish keep doing what they do.


The 35K or so of skams that the Big M gets are in exchange for Michigan strain steelhead that Michigan sends to Indiana. The coho have nothing to do with that arrangement. 

No biggie to me...I'm just commenting on the fact that all the money spent on coho plants seems like a waste when half the fish or more are harvested when they're barely 15". 

Take that $$ and put it into being able to raise more steelhead. :evilsmile


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

a 28 pound brown was caught of the st. joe pier last week


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> a 28 pound brown was caught of the st. joe pier last week


 

I woud have to see pics off that a fish caught a week ago of that size that hasnt been emailed to every sportsman in the state by now. sounds fishy to me


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I seen one over 30 caught up at the dam last year, sorry no pics that i know of either fish. Take it or leave it.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> I woud have to see pics off that a fish caught a week ago of that size that hasnt been emailed to every sportsman in the state by now. sounds fishy to me


Not every big fish, or big buck, etc. ends up getting posted all over the internet.
I know many, absolutely, can not believe that, but it is true.
The Brown DID happen.


----------



## Gasher (Feb 25, 2010)

Id like to catch one over 20


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

20lb brown caught in Manistee yesterday too!


----------

